# how to train tippler to drop when i tell them to do so



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

hi everyone.i just want to know how to train my birds to drop when i want.i have birds and they fly well ,4-5 hrs in an average.but the only problem is that they fly according to their mood and drop even if i have not given any signal. please can anybody help me to train my birds to drop when i tell them to do and not according to their mood.if i can do so than i think my birds will perform better than now.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have no experience with tipplers. But with homers, we get them to come back to the loft when a food signal is given. Be it a shaking of a can with corn in it, or in my own personal method, whistling.

Tipplers will be much higher, so I think a flag signaling dinner is being served, or a loud whistle, bell or horn, might work.

The key with training pigeons (almost any animal actually), is food. Let them up hungry and then signal them when food is being served. Of course it taskes time to condition them with the serving of their food and whatever method of getting their attention you use.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah they respond to my droppers and drop within 5 mins .but my problem is many times they drop down even if i have not release the droppers.so i want to know how to train them to drop when i show then the droppers and not before.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Have you read any articles on tippler training? If not then first, do you have tipplers or just some sort of highflying non tumbling bird? These days the birds we call tipplers, are the types of birds that were flown by Englishmen many moons ago. I say this because there are non tumbling tumblers that look just like tipplers but they do not rake, and fly slow, and do not respond good to droppers. 
I think your situation is this: your birds may have learned to drop early because someone was not watching them when they were young. We are suppose to only fly two or three birds at a time during training so we can see who is the weakest bird. As soon as we see sign of tiredness in the kit, then we release the droppers so that the birds get used to seeing the droppers first, before they land. If we miss this step once or twice, then the birds will fly naturally and drop as they please, instead of pushing themselves further until they are truly out of energy and want to land. Some people here at P.T. have recommended that we close the entrance door to the loft when the birds are landing early. This way the birds will have nothing better to do then to fly. 
Do your birds land where you want them to? Do they run inside for water or food after they land? Do your birds kit in the air all the time? Have you tried feeding them a pinch of millet to each bird second before their take off? For a training fly, 4-5 hours sound great. How often do they get to fly? What are you feeding your flyers? And lastly, how old are they? Thank you.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah i hav read 36 stages of flying tipplers and many other articles but nowhere i have found how to train birds to drop on signal n if they are dropping b4 signal than what to do n how to train them to do so.actually my birds so a good respond to droppers n drop within 5 mins.and about landing,yes they land where i wnt them to land n i have trained then to land on my roof.no they dont run for food n water,after flying dont so any sign of tiredness they just moving on my roof n until i call them down or somtimes i just go up n drive them down. yes they kit all the time.yeah i hav given them millet.paddy rice n small amount of wheat is their prime food.few times oilseeds.i fly them every alternative days.they are about 6 months old.
u have told to so droppers b4 they land,i have missed that as i have no knowledge abt this. now can i do anything???and if a young is dropping b4 i signal than what should i do???????


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*retraining(training) spoiled birds*

Hello. I found this so far but there is another one. http://www.tippleredi.onlc.be/15-Training-Tipplers.html
"At this stage it is important to get them landed at your signal; so once they begin flying low, get the droppers out and try to call them down."
Another fancier has pointed out the fact that a tired tippler spreads the tail open before deciding to land. 
How do you get them to fly. Do you flag them? Maybe leave the flag up on the roof while they are flying. I remember that a few times my birds were afraid of dark colored birds: Maybe dye one of the droppers black or something and let it on the roof when the birds try to land. Then call it back and have it ready for the next landing scare. I am hoping that your birds are whitish and they will wait for the real droppers before they land. I wish there was a hawk mask helmet for pigeons. How about a floating baloon sitting on the roof while they fly? I know they are afraid of the dark baloons. Also my birds are afraid of human visitors, so a dark clothing along with a scary mask may also do the trick while you are around the loft as they fly.
I was thinking that they might still have their baby fat on them.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

*settling, training the young*

hello again. Here is one more for beginners:The droppers are then withheld until the kit shows obvious signs of wanting to come to the loft. Those signals for dropping are small circles flown by the kit about the loft area, tails are seen to be spread and you might be able to see their feet hanging, the birds are also seen to be 'looking for the clearance'. At that point, it is time to release the droppers. Failure to do so could result in having the birds come to the loft 'on their own' and possibly ruined. The releasing of the droppers should always conclude training sessions. The objective is to instill in these young birds' minds that they must fly until the droppers are released. Release the first and second droppers when the kit is circling away from the loft so that the kit does not see you doing this and thereby associate you with the droppers! Otherwise, the kit will begin to respond once they see you. Always keep a few of the droppers held in reserve just in case the kit isn't responding as quickly as you'd like.
http://birdsinwhite.com/articles/article3.html


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks a lot for ur suggestion and the web link.i will work on it.within a week 2 young birds will be on training and m going to apply on them.again thanks


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah i flag them .i have tied a cloth to a stick and wave it.once they are up then i bring down the stick.


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Great advise hamlet, I use this with my birds, work great, but you have to give it a little time.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

i have another question,what is the impact of sunlight on pigeon?does it increase their endurance and feather condition?over here our local fanciers who fly in competitions says that pigeon should have at list 3 hrs direct sunlight form 12 - 3 every day (where the temp reaches 40-45 degree c over here )and the more they get the sunlight the better they fly for time.


----------

